# Indian archery deerslayer



## lachance2535 (Nov 16, 2010)

any opinion on this bow and how it shoots? the one I see is 66" and 45#. Interested in using it for elk hunting. is the price of 150$ fair for this 1970s bow?
any ideas how fast it will throw a 31" cedar arrow given a 30.5" draw? any stacking issues on this DL? sorry for all the questions, but I have never seen one/shot one. is there a better bang for the buck?


----------



## lachance2535 (Nov 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## lachance2535 (Nov 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Ia -

The IA Deerslayers I recall were late 60's vintage, maybe early 70's. I don't recall them being 66", though. The ones I saw, again IIRC were 60 or 62". They, like most of the IA bows were "decent" shooters, but not remarkable in any way. (My first laminated bow was an IA Cochise.) The others I've played with were also in the 60" range, and I don't think they would have handled a 30" draw very well. 

It would be a nice piece of archery history, but one of the longer Samick bows would be a better choice, or for a little more money, an ILF rig. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

lachance:

Indian Archery produced many bows (quantity). Many were what are now considered "entry-level" bows; simple in construction, inexpensive, but were still good shooters and could get the job done. They (IA) also produced some nice and higher quality bows. I am not familiar with the model you have, but the model name not being as familiar to me tends to make me believe the bow might be a step or two up from Indian's entry-level models. 

As for value; hard to say. Much depends on condition and model. You can purchase a good (older bows) Bear, Pearson, Wing, or other popular brands for $150, but being a popular brand does not always mean it's a better bow and worth more than other lesser popular brands. 

As for being enough draw-weight to down a Elk, your's on the bow being approximately 49# to 50# at your draw-length, with the right setup I would believe that the bow will do the job.

Not possible to know or project what FPS the bow will produce without knowing the total shaft weight and some other particulars that affect speed. That (speed) is something you will have to determine once your setup is complete.

I will take a guess that the brace height for the 66" bow will be somewhere in the range of 7-1/4" to 8-1/4"....maybe 8-1/2". I doubt you will have any stacking issues with the 66", especially if you can brace somewhere in the middle of the recommended brace height. Something (brace) you will have to determine what height is best for the bow and for you.

I will try to do some research on that bow.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

If this is your bow, it does appear that the bow was not made in a 66" model. Being an early bow and not knowing the draw force curve, I would agree with Viper regarding your draw-length vs. bow length. I have a 30.5"-31" draw-length and do shoot 62" bows but I was able to determine how they handled my DL before purchase. I also have a 58" 'curve, but it was custom-made for my DL.

*LINK: **Indian Deerslayer*


----------

